# Hutch rebel



## cameron.ray199 (Jul 15, 2019)

When I moved into my house I found this stove in the garage and I can’t find any information about it. Wondering if any of you could help me out.


----------



## bholler (Jul 15, 2019)

cameron.ray199 said:


> View attachment 245744
> View attachment 245745
> 
> 
> ...


What would you like to know?  It is an old stove probably from the early 80s.  It is a copy of the fisher double door stoves probably made pretty locally.


----------



## Laststop1949 (Jul 15, 2019)

cameron.ray199 said:


> View attachment 245744
> View attachment 245745
> 
> When I moved into my house I found this stove in the garage and I can’t find any information about it. Wondering if any of you could help me out.


I have a Hutch Insert that i bought used. They were made in  the 1980s and 1990s Made in London, Tennessee. The Company went out of business. As a older stove type, I do like it, and the general comments i have seen were positive.


----------



## bholler (Jul 15, 2019)

Laststop1949 said:


> I have a Hutch Insert that i bought used. They were made in  the 1980s and 1990s Made in London, Tennessee. The Company went out of business. As a older stove type, I do like it, and the general comments i have seen were positive.


And that is a copy of a buck


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2019)

This stove pops up now and again here, a lot show up as inserts. It's a big box that chews through wood and heats. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hutch-rebel-heat-monster.65993/
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/anyone-else-own-a-hutch-rebel-fireplace-insert.13008/


----------



## cameron.ray199 (Jul 16, 2019)

Are they worth anything? I don’t need it and don’t really wanna take it to the scrap yard but not sure what it’s worth.


----------



## bholler (Jul 16, 2019)

cameron.ray199 said:


> Are they worth anything? I don’t need it and don’t really wanna take it to the scrap yard but not sure what it’s worth.


100 to 200 if you can find someone who wants it.  We usually scrap similar stuff


----------



## Laststop1949 (Jul 16, 2019)

cameron.ray199 said:


> Are they worth anything? I don’t need it and don’t really wanna take it to the scrap yard but not sure what it’s worth.


 You could try Craigslist. It would save you loading it to take to scrap yard. You may find a buyer, I would try it. Mine is a insert, was $150 at a habitat store. The real cost was chimney liner i found out, what a learning experience the hole project was. With a lot of learning on this site.


----------



## begreen (Jul 16, 2019)

It looks in good condition. I'd take a wirebrush to it and clean off the rust. Then wipe it down with alcohol and paint it with Stove Brite satin black. Wait until Sept. and it should sell for a couple hundred.


----------

